# Tomahawks



## fedorthedog

How many have a tomahawk?


----------



## acidlittle

Not I, I should get one though they are devastating, if you know how to use them properly!


----------



## DavyJones

No, but I've been eyeballing one of those M48 Hawk Axe that I got in CTD mag last week! I wouldn't mess with anyone with that in their hand!


----------



## standingbear

I have several, from old type trade hawks to new tactical ones.
They are a lot of fun to use and can be useful.


----------



## ROTAC

Tomahawk is a deadly weapon at close and mid range also good throwing tool all though would of thought that would be a poor idea unless you were give no other choice


----------



## Blueline

I keep one in my work vehicle trunk.


----------



## acidlittle

anybody have good links to buy quality ones?


----------



## ROTAC

I have seen some nice ones on the cold steel website. http://www.coldsteel-uk.com/store/axes-tomahawks.html 
This is the uk site but there must be a US site


----------



## insatiable ONE

Whew took some looking, not using my desktop.

RMJTACTICAL.COM


----------



## JAGER

I own a S.O.G tactical version and it's awesome. I use it for chopping and throwning. Best one I've even owned!


----------



## AquaHull

Just hatchets for this *****, for now.


----------



## alpha51

Just picked up a SOG Tactical last week. Haven't really used it yet but it seems to handle well so far.

On sale now at Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear - MidwayUSA.

Normal price $41.99. Now $24.99.


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

I HAVE AN SOG MODEL I BOUGHT NEW AT DICKS SPORTING GOODS, SHOWN HERE

SOG FASTHAWK, GOT NEW









NOT PUT A L;OT OF USE ON IT OTHER THAN SOME LIGHT CHOPPING TO SEE IT'S CAPIBILITY, I DO LIKE THE WEIGHT AND SIZE AND THE BACK EDGE FOR PEIRCING

RON L


----------



## erick619

insatiable ONE said:


> Whew took some looking, not using my desktop.
> 
> RMJTACTICAL.COM


I have a S13 Shrike on order. They should be done building her a few days before Christmas. It's going to be dark earth and MOLON LABE (greek letters) engraved on it :mrgreen:.


----------



## insatiable ONE

erick619 said:


> I have a S13 Shrike on order. They should be done building her a few days before Christmas. It's going to be dark earth and MOLON LABE (greek letters) engraved on it :mrgreen:.


That will be one sweet Christmas present to yourself!

Post a picture after it arrives for sure.


----------



## Leon

well if you get into throwing hawks keep in mind you will need some extra handles because you always break a handle


----------



## WoadWarrior

Thanks Alpha, for the midway link. The RMJTacticals look awesome... but are currently out of my price range.


----------



## erick619

insatiable ONE said:


> That will be one sweet Christmas present to yourself!
> 
> Post a picture after it arrives for sure.


Actually my GF got it for me . She's awesome. And yes, I will post pictures when I get it.


----------



## RaigenB

I too have been looking at the M48 Tomahawk, bada$$!! And I'm also getting a throwing axe and some throwing knives. Why not practice some self defense?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Just an Estwing hatchet for me. For use as a tool. Just remember, someone younger and faster than me could throw an X-block on your downswing, throw you to the ground and kill you with your own tommahawk.
Just sayin'..........................


----------



## RaigenB

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just an Estwing hatchet for me. For use as a tool. Just remember, someone younger and faster than me could throw an X-block on your downswing, throw you to the ground and kill you with your own tommahawk.
> Just sayin'..........................


Yikes... lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy

RaigenB said:


> Yikes... lol


 Note that I qualified that by saying someone younger and faster than me.:mrgreen:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

rice paddy daddy said:


> Just an Estwing hatchet for me. For use as a tool. Just remember, someone younger and faster than me could throw an X-block on your downswing, throw you to the ground and kill you with your own tommahawk.
> Just sayin'..........................


Awh man! I was just sitting here fantasizing about going Mel Gibson in a zombie attack. It was really working until you came a long and screwed that day dream all up!

Lol, just kidding around and had to go there, thats all. I dont have one although I have considered it. Just havent found one that I really like enough to pay for it.


----------



## fedorthedog

I have a couple of hawks but they are for general utility, yes they can be used as a weapon but so can a hatchet.


----------



## Blackcat

Hawks seem to really be growing in popularity... hmmm wonder why ?
I just gave my old cold steel hawk to a co worker of mine thats obsessed with hawks.
Its well used but always been functional and accurate.
They have their uses... good as a camp hatchet a knife or a hammer depending on the hawk.
I just havent seen any that I like as of yet. When my forge is finished im going to make my own. Quality steel and a design something like a cross between a traditional hawk and a modern hatchet. Nothing tactical about it.


----------



## Rogue_Scout

I think tomahawks are great survival tools. They have a lot of good uses and yes they can be used even for defense.


----------



## erick619

I received my hawk in the mail today =]


























Got 'Molon Labe' engraved on her, too.


----------

